# Display light



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I have seen brutes with red lights in the display, anyone know if I can get blue lights for the display?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

yes you can...they are little leds,
heres what they look like in green(couldnt find a blue pic, but im gonna keep lookin),I may get mine in blue someday


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i knew i would find it somewhere...here ya go... aint it perrty


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm glad someone asked that. I was gonna ask that yesterday I hate the orange. Any idea on a part number for the led bulb? Love the green!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

What kind/size of LED bulb is it and how hard it it to change?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You have to re solder them its a beautch. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

TexasDAD said:


> What kind/size of LED bulb is it and how hard it it to change?


 yes i would like to know the same??


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

The web site for the leds is oznium and they are the surface mount PLCC-2 SMT LEDs... they are 49 cents a piece.... i believe there are 6 of them.. but buy about 10 incase you burn one and you will have to use tweezers to handle them cause they are very small. also you have to have the polarity right.. Did it on my brute when i had it.. i changed mine to green...


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

If I get the LEDs could I take them and the display to radio shack and have them change them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

There is a how to thread on this... It's not an amateur job... You need to have some steady hands and good soldering skills.. I had a friend do mine for me and I watched as he did it... Took him about 45 mins, but that was working on the tailgate of my truck with a flashlight... 




Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## felix945 (Aug 1, 2011)

i wanna get rid of that orange too its kinda warm.. if you know what i mean 

Red like on an Audi would look great but is hard to real, like blue, what is about white?


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

here's how I did mine

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=12996


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think ima tear into mine after this next ride and see whats going on in there...as soon as i do ill post a write up if i figure it out


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya i just ordered the lights for mine(blue) and gf's(pink) will post some pics up when i get around to installing them


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i just got mine installed tonight not as bad as i thought considering this was my 1st time ever soldering took me bout 1 1/2 hrs though taking it apart switching the lights and reinstalling hope to get my gf's done in the next day or so


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The blue looks cool. Good job. I've toyed with this idea myself, but i haven't commited yet.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks it really aint too bad just aggravating messing with them lil lights but def worth the upgrade considering its only like 5-10 bucks for the lights


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Got my gf's done wasnt that bad at all now that i know what im doin lol....i've got a few buddys wanting theres done now u guys think $30 is a fair price for $30 i will get the lights and install???


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Would anybody do mine if I ship it to ya


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

BIGPUN said:


> Would anybody do mine if I ship it to ya


What color you want. I have red at the house.


----------



## felix945 (Aug 1, 2011)

nice pink guys, wanna switch mine? :-D

no joke, im planning on white


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

I like the green


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Craig 713-530-0574. Call this guy. He is in spring,Tx but is good as gold. He did mine


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I can vouch for his work, those green lights shine bright and I've never seen any issues from them on mg360's brute for as long as I've known the guy.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i'd be willing to do them if anyone wanted just pay $30 + shipping and let me know what color you want you can pm me or text/call 9045830855


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That sounds like a pretty sweet deal to me. I'm gonna do mine myself though. I ordered red and soft white leds the other day. I might try them both. Anybody got a photo of a red display? that might save me some time.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> What color you want. I have red at the house.


U have a pic of red. I might consider red


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Me and my brother just did this to our pods, really isn't as hard as people say, a good soldering gun and pair of tweezers and we had them both done in about an hour and that includes beer breaks. Was first time ever soldering and we didn't burn a single led. Set the gun to max which was 850f I believe, cleaned the old solder off and put the new ones in. So if your thinking of doing this don't let the soldering scare you away, if we can do it anyone can. Also want to add that somewhere it was posted the 08 or 09 and up only need 6 but when My LEDs showed up and I opened mine it turned out there was 12, fortunately I ordered 12 but had none to spare so make sure you pop it open and see how many you need before you order.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

both our 10 and 11 brutes only had 6 when i did them and ya it's not really hard at all but some would rather not mess it and i figured i'd do some to help ppl out for cheap compared to what i've seen others charge for it if they wanted


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just did one of buddy's display green the green is nice and bright still wanting to do a red to see in person what it looks like


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's my blur I just did a while back. It's without the cover. But just as bright once its put together.


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

^^time for some gas?? lol


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just di mine not too long ago was not that hard and came out pretty good.
here his a pic.
its not the best pic but you get he point


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

bruteman92 said:


> ^^time for some gas?? lol


Haha yeah. That was during my rebuild. Don't think I had everything hooked up at the moment.


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

2010Bruterider said:


> That sounds like a pretty sweet deal to me. I'm gonna do mine myself though. I ordered red and soft white leds the other day. I might try them both. Anybody got a photo of a red display? that might save me some time.


Here's mine:









I did a blue one on my other brute and it looks great. Don't have any pics of it right now.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

SRRBrute said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am doing this soon I love the red and I already have the red LEDs on the bike lol.

commando tapatalk


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

That will look great. I have this on my 08 brute with the red racks and it just ads a little touch. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## HOWIE68 (Apr 19, 2012)

Just put green in mine. I would recommend using 2 irons to get them off. Only took about a minute. I also found that before you start putting them on add a LITTLE bead of solder to the solder points on the board. Then you can hold the LED with tweezers in one hand and the iron in the other. I also found that if you don't cover the points on the LEDs completely with solder the light may not work, making the ones in line after it not work. I ordered 8 extra LEDS just in case. Hope this helps


----------

